# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  تبدیل یونیت های ANSI به یونیت های UTF-8 در مهاجرت از دلفی 7 به دلفی 2009 و بالاتر

## anedini

با سلام به همه
برنامه هایی که با دلفی 7 نوشته شده است اگر شامل کاراکترهای فارسی باشد (و همچنین کامنت های فارسی) ، برای نمایش صحیح آن باید کد پیج ویندوز (Regional and
Language) را بر روی Farsi تنظیم کرد (نوع متغیر String می باشد) . و اگر کد پیج ویندوز را English کنیم تمام حروف ناخوانا می شوند. 
با توجه به یونیکد بودن دلفی 2009 و بالاتر این مشکل حل شده است (برای برنامه هایی که از ابتدا در این ورژن ها نوشته می شود) ولی برنامه هایی که قبلا نوشته شده است را اگر در دلفی 2009 کامپایل کنیم (کد پیج روی فارسی باشد) فایل اجرایی حاصل یونیکد می باشد (تقریبا) . 

سوالی که برایم پیش آمده این است که چگونه می توان تمام فایل های یک پروژه را (قبلا در دلفی 7 نوشته شده است و شامل کاراکترهای فارسی نیز می باشد) را در دلفی 2009 بصورت UTF8 ذخیره کرد (البته در هنگام ذخیره کد پیج روی فارسی می باشد) تا در مراحل بعدی دیگر احتیاج به کد پیج فارسی نباشد. (در دلفی 2009 کدام آپشن را می توان تنظیم کرد که فایل های .pas. را بصورت UTF8 ذخیره کند حتی اگر کاراکترهای یونیکد داخل فایل pas  نباشد)

----------


## vcldeveloper

یونیت مورد نظر را در دلفی 2009 باز کنید، در Code Editor راست کلیک کنید، و از منوی نمایش داده شده، گزینه File Format را انتخاب کرده، و سپس UTF-8 را انتخاب کنید، تا Encoding آن یونیت از ANSI به UTF-8 تغییر کند.

----------

